# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Jervis' Paludarium

## Jervis

I worked very hard this week... so I reward myself with a new toy  :Laughing: 

Spotted this beauty at Petmart and was drawn to this tank because of its tallish dimensions. The textured backdrop is from Juwel.



I have yet to decide how to scape it. Any suggestions?

Tetra brand... Made in Portugal... interesting choice of manufacturing base  :Wink:

----------


## Merviso

wow... you are like a runaway horse... unstoppable...  :Surprised: 

Anyway, taller tank is a good idea for *Vivariums* and *Paludariums*, that's why I'm using 1.5x1.5x1ft tank after my first tryout.. have fun !!!  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

Toyed with the internal hang-on filter that comes with the tank. Surprisingly the filter works although half of its body is submerged. Thinking of using it as a my waterfall, but hiding it remains a challenge  :Sad: 




Just playing with different mediums before deciding...

----------


## Occellatus

The initial pic with the water flowing down to the flat rock looks better than the 2nd one.....at least to me. :Smile:

----------


## Burky

maybe you could think about using a real or artificial tree trunk for covering the filter.

----------


## Jervis

> The initial pic with the water flowing down to the flat rock looks better than the 2nd one.....at least to me.


Yeah the second pix looks messy... still experimenting  :Smile: 




> maybe you could think about using a real or artificial tree trunk for covering the filter.


Yes for this tank I will consider every possible material out there... that's why I am not rushing... taking it slow  :Smug:

----------


## Jervis

One of the rare occasions I put my hands on creating something out of something (a.k.a. DIY)  :Laughing: 



Need to introduce some bacteria housing into the tank as the filter doesn't allow that. I have been seasoning these Eheim Substrate Pro balls for a month now and I mixed with ADA Bio Rio  :Smile: 

Use the BACTER CUBE (TM) to raise the filter  :Wink: 



I didn't realize I had so much leftover ADA substrate... complete set  :Smile: 



All done... fill up the tank using DI water and water from my 2ft planted tank... can you see 2 tubes?  :Smug: 



More or less the final scape with a mini waterfall feature  :Smile: 





I've decided what fauna to keep btw... does my scaping suggests anything?  :Grin: 

A closer look at the water feature  :Smile:

----------


## planted86

why not paste cork bark or some flat stone slab onto the filter or use a plastic sheet to paste the flat stone slab and put it around the filter to hide it??

----------


## Jervis

> why not paste cork bark or some flat stone slab onto the filter or use a plastic sheet to paste the flat stone slab and put it around the filter to hide it??


Good idea! Actually I will be adding more plants to cover the filter. Hopefully in a few weeks time, you won't be able to see the filter anymore.

----------


## Merviso

Hey bro, if you were to cover the filter very well, how are you going to take it out for cleaning later without disturbing the tank too much ??  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> Hey bro, if you were to cover the filter very well, how are you going to take it out for cleaning later without disturbing the tank too much ??


That black plastic filter casing can be pulled out easily as none of the hardscape is leaning on it at the moment. As for plants. I will probably attached them onto small pieces of rocks so that I can move them around if needed. Yes I will definitely spend more time developing a system that works in the long run  :Smile:

----------


## Merviso

I'm sure you would..  :Wink:  .. just look at the neat little netting box that you have done up to put the filter media..  :Roll Eyes:  ..you must have a very fine pair of hands..  :Kiss: 

oh... one small detail... I always like to suggest sticking the thermometer to the side of the tank and then rotate the reading to face the front...  :Smile:  ..always found the round white suction thing very distracting to the whole view...  :Grin:

----------


## doubleace

i would suggest that you get another background, cut it and put it infront of the filter to block it and put some rocks or plant on top of the filter so that it will look more like a waterfall on top of a hill...  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

That backdrop floats in water making it very difficult to use... unless I glue it permanently on the filter  :Sad: 

I have plans to cover it using plants and I am already half way there  :Smile:  Allow me a few more days as I am waiting for my Anubias to arrive  :Laughing:

----------


## doubleace

Anubias to arrive? You ordering from Mizuworld?  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> Anubias to arrive? You ordering from Mizuworld?


Yeah... give them a try since they offer such convenience  :Smile:  I will update you guys on the order  :Smug:

----------


## Jervis

An update... my tank is almost ready for its anchor inhabitants  :Smile: 



Will add more emmerse plants in the coming days...

----------


## Jervis

A closer look at my mini waterfall  :Smile: 



I stole the background "money" plant from my neighbour  :Evil:

----------


## illumnae

very awesome tank! full tank shot please  :Wink:

----------


## Jervis

> very awesome tank! full tank shot please


Funnily enough... no full tank shot yet  :Laughing:  Will take a shot these 2 days  :Smile:

----------


## doubleace

very well camouflage for your filter.. Good job!! :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

> very well camouflage for your filter.. Good job!!


Thanks!

Algae can be seen growing on glass and leaves... so I introduced a small Oto to help keep things neat and tidy  :Smile: 



I will be getting my first Apistogramma pair in 2 days time  :Smug:

----------


## Jervis

Here come the King and Queen  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

Did minor replanting yesterday to have more open space in the foreground... introduced some A. nana petite... can see the queen (Apistogramma elizabethae "triple red") with her 3 musketeers  :Grin: 



Unfortunately the King is still a bit shy... I have too many hiding space  :Opps:

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Apistogramma elizabethae. :Wink:

----------


## Jervis

> Apistogramma elizabethae.


Yupe... I hope they will enjoy my waterfall  :Laughing:

----------


## leeruisheng

> (Apistogramma elizabethae "triple red")


Is this on purpose? Cause there's no _Apistogramma elizabethae_ "triple red" but there is _Apistogramma cacatuoides_ "triple red" unless it's a new trade name.

----------


## Jervis

> Is this on purpose? Cause there's no _Apistogramma elizabethae_ "triple red" but there is _Apistogramma cacatuoides_ "triple red" unless it's a new trade name.


Oops... my mistake... it's "super red"  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## EvolutionZ

awaiting your king's flaring picture!

----------


## Jervis

> awaiting your king's flaring picture!


Do not have a mirror yet... so no flaring king  :Grin: 

Here's a non-flaring shot  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Bought a piece of mirror (without frame) from Artfriend (Ngee Ann City) last weekend.

My first FLARING experience!!!  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 



Will continue to learn the best way to position the mirror and suitable lighting... amazing creature  :Surprised: 

You looking at me?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Fei Miao

This fella is a beauty! Try to get the pair to spawn! :Well done: 
Looking at your avatar, seems like you found a new love  :Grin:  Warning! it can be extremely addictive.

----------


## EvolutionZ

ken, last part wrong liao..
it should be:
it IS extremely addictive.. :Razz:

----------


## Jervis

Sorry guys I have moved this thread to another section due to change of concept  :Grin: 

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...918#post335918

----------


## Kane

i bought the same Tetra tank exactly as yours, and it come with the Tetratec filter same as yours too.
in the instruction booklet it say thefilter cartridge need to be change every two 4 weeks. how often do you change the cartridge? and where can i buy the cartridge? thanks

----------


## Jervis

Actually I can't find the cartridges... that's why I have stopped using it. However I believe you can just stuff it with normal filter floss  :Smile:

----------


## Kane

So you are just using the normal floss too? will the normal floss 'float' up?

----------


## Jervis

> So you are just using the normal floss too? will the normal floss 'float' up?


I'm using those that come as a roll (not loose filter floss). You can cut a larger piece so that it will stay in place  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Oh yeah... I asked Petmart today and they do sell the TETRA cartridges  :Smile:

----------


## Kane

great. thanks for the info

----------

